# February Shows



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2011)

Feb 4-5, 2011 
 Rome, GA	The Rome Bottle Club 40th Annual Show & Sale, Sat 8am-3pm at the Rome Civic Center, Turner McCall Blvd, Rome, GA. Set-up Fri 3-8pm. Info: Jerry Mitchell, PO Box 475, Bremen, GA 30110, Phone: (770) 537-3725, Email: mitjt@aol.com or Bob Jenkins, 285 Oak Grove Rd., Carrollton, GA 30177, PH: (770) 834-0736.

 Feb 6, 2011 
 South River, NJ	New Jersey Antique Bottle Club (NJABC) 16th annual show Sun 9am-2pm at the Knight's of Columbus Hall, 88 Jackson St, South River, NJ. Info: Joe Butewicz, NJABC, 24 Charles St, South River, NJ 08882, (732) 236-9945, Email: botlman@msn.com

 Feb 18-19, 2011 
 Columbia, SC	 South Carolina Antique Bottle Club's 37th annual Show & Sale Fri/Sat at Meadowlake Park Center, 600 Beckman Rd, Columbia, SC. Showtimes Friday 11am-6pm and Saturday 9am-1pm. No early admission fee. Show located off I-20 at exit 71. This is the North Main St exit on Hwy 21. Travel north to the first stoplight after the intersection. Turn right on Beckman Rd and the gym is there on the right. This location is only 3/8 of a mile off I-20 which will make it an easy find. 
 Info: Marty Vollmer, 1091 Daralynn Drive, Lexington, SC 29073 Phone: (803) 755-9410, Email: Martyvollmer@aol.com or Eric Warren, 238 Farmdale Dr., Lexington, SC 29073, Email: scbottles@aol.com

 Feb 19, 2011 
 Columbus, OH	The annual Columbus, Ohio Antique Bottle Show, 9am-2pm at the Ohio State Fairgrounds, 17th Avenue Exit off I-71. Admission $2, Early buyers $20 at 7am. Info: Joe Hardin, 594 Lyman Road, New Vienna, OH 45159, PH: 937-728-9930, Email: jkcollectables@gmail.com

 Feb 27, 2011 
 Enfield, CT	Somers Antique Bottle Club 41st Annual Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, early buyers 8am, at the St. Bernard's School West Campus, 232 Pearl Street, Enfield, CT 06082. Take exit 47 West from I-91. Info: ROSE SOKOL, 164 Elm Street, Enfield, CT. 06082, PH: (860) 745-7688, Email: enfieldrose@aol.com

 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 Breweriana in February

 A1 Way Out West Show Sponsored by A1 Chapter ~ www.a-1chapter.com	 AZ, Scottsdale - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  05, 2011      ~ Hours: Sun 9 AM - 2 PM
 Held at: Pinnacle Peak Patio Steakhouse and Microbrewery, 10426 E. JOMAX ROAD - Scottsdale,  AZ~www.pppatio.com/home/default.asp

 Huge indoor show with plenty of room and hospitality with a great raffle! Our largest show of the year at a great venue with on site microbrewery.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Todd Barnes, #19581 at: 623-931-6721 ~ arizonatrader@cox.net	 Listing ID: 228

 FREEZE YOUR CAN Sponsored by North Star Chapter ~ www.northstarchapter.com	 MN, St. Paul - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  06, 2011      ~ Hours: Sun - 12:00pm - 3:00pm
 Held at: Freeze Your Can, 910 Montreal Circle - St. Paul,  MN~ 

 Come out of hibernation and attend the North Star Chapter's annual "Freeze Your Can" outdoor show at the Summit Brewery parking lot. Bring your own tables. Free set up.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Dave Wendl, #6243 at: 651-731-9573 ~ brent@kastlerart.com	 Listing ID: 273

 Super Bowl Trade Sponsored by Bull Frog Chapter ~  	 IL, Wauconda - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  06, 2011      ~ Hours: Sun 9:00am - 1:00pm
 Held at: American Legion Hall, 514 S Main Street - Wauconda,  IL~ 

 Our biggest and best event of the year. Super raffle including cans, light-ups, mirrors, etc. Full bar. Brats & dogs grilled by Chef Ron.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Ken Kieliszewski, #25409 at: 847-202-1877 ~ kenanna@sbglobal.net	 Listing ID: 212

 32nd Annual Blue and Gray Show Sponsored by Capitol City, Richbrau, Rusty Bunch, Sports Cans, Craft Brewery Collectors ~ www.bluegrayshow.com	 VA, Fredericksburg - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  16, 2011 ~ February  20, 2011 ~ Hours: Wed, Thu, Fri - Room to Room, Sat - 9:00am to 5:00pm
 Held at: Ramada Inn, 5324 Jefferson Davis Highway - U.S Rt. 1 off I-95 exit 126 Spotsylvania - Fredericksburg,  VA~ 

 Well-stocked hospitality room, Northern Virginia Craft Brewery Tour, Wine Tasting Social for the ladies, John Bain's Back Bar Display, Full Bottle/Craft Brewery Can Swap, Saturday Night Banquet with guest speakers
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Ray Johnson, #10176 at: 703-971-3549 ~ raynerj@cox.net	 Listing ID: 260

 Slipping & Sipping Show Sponsored by Officer Suds Chapter ~  	 NY, Canastota - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  19, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat 8:00 am to 1:00 pm
 Held at: The Rusty Nail, Route 5 - Canastota,  NY~ 

 23rd annual winter/spring show
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Daniel Shumway, #1472 at: 315-822-6355 ~ shumwaydb@msn.com	 Listing ID: 258

 Hoosier Chapter Cabin Fever Reliever Sponsored by Hoosier ~ www.hoosierbeer.com	 IN, South Bend - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  25, 2011 ~ February  26, 2011 ~ Hours: Fri - 4:00 pm - 11:00 pm, Sat - 9:00 am - 11:00 pm
 Held at: Quality Inn, 515 Dixie Way North - South Bend,  IN~www.qualityinn.com/hotel-south_bend-indiana-IN184

 5th Annual Breweriana, Beer & Soda Can Expo. Room-to-Room Trading on Friday. Huge Raffle on Saturday. Hospitality Suite with drinks and snacks. Micro-Brew Night w/ 2nd Raffle Saturday evening. Over $1,000 spent on Raffle Prizes! Show open to general public Saturday at 9 a.m. - General admission is free or $5.00 per person includes the Hospitality Suite.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Dave Cichoracki, #29702 at: 574.674.2779 ~ intocans@att.net	 Listing ID: 222

 Madison Bottle and Advertising Show Sponsored by   ~  	 WI, Madison - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 February  26, 2011      ~ Hours: 9 till 2
 Held at: VFW HALL, 133 East Lakeside Street - Madison,  WI~ 

 Bottle & Advertising mainly general Breweriana 5th yr tables always sell out very large walk in turn out well advertised free admission tables $25 first $20 addition tables
 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Dave Wendel, #6243 at: 608-669-7400 ~ duckcreekcollectables@hotmail.com	 Listing ID: 276


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 22, 2011)

OH NO!  Rome and Columbia shows in the same month?!?!?  Don't know if we can swing both....havnt even told the wife about any of them yet...  I wanna go so bad...


----------

